# Should I get a P. bellatulum?



## Missgreen (Sep 3, 2013)

I absolutely adore Paphiopedilum bellatulum. I've raised chickens in the past and the flowers reminds me of cute little mottled eggs. I always think of it as the egg orchid. 

I've heard very mixed reviews about how difficult this orchid is, some says it's fairly easy, others that it's very difficult. 

I'm definitely still a beginner, I always use RO water mixed with a teaspoon Akerne Rain Mix for every 5L of water. My plants spend the summer on my West facing closed balcony, it gets very hot there during the day but it cools of by nighttime. 

I have a few different Phrags. which seems to be doing okay but I don't have much experience with Phaps. except I killed a few years ago. I have to hybrids I bought this year, DePerle and appletonianum x wolterianum. 

How do you Phaphiopedilum bellatulum owners care for yours?


----------



## NYEric (Sep 3, 2013)

Yes, of course you should get a few. They are not hard. don't overwater.


----------



## Missgreen (Sep 3, 2013)

Thanks Eric


----------



## emydura (Sep 3, 2013)

I'm an experienced grower and they are too hard for me. There is no way they could be considered easy and a good species for the beginner. But who knows, you just might have the Midas touch with this species.


----------



## Missgreen (Sep 3, 2013)

How do you grow yours David?


----------



## SlipperKing (Sep 3, 2013)

I had nothing but trouble with this species until started growing it S/H (semi-Hydroponics). It's now 7 growths but it hasn't re-bloomed. That is just a matter of time and it will.


----------



## gotsomerice (Sep 3, 2013)

I would try but be ready to lose some $$, not the easiest to deal with.


----------



## SlipperFan (Sep 3, 2013)

SlipperKing said:


> I had nothing but trouble with this species until started growing it S/H (semi-Hydroponics). It's now 7 growths but it hasn't re-bloomed. That is just a matter of time and it will.


Hmmm -- years ago, I tried one in S/H. I died quickly.


----------



## Eric Muehlbauer (Sep 3, 2013)

I find bellatulum to be the most difficult of the brachy's. While it lives, it grows well, and produces buds readily. Those buds also blast just as readily. Then at some point...maybe after a few months, or if you're lucky, a few years, it will just die. Although their reputation is for rotting roots, I find that its the tops that die first.


----------



## cnycharles (Sep 3, 2013)

SlipperFan said:


> Hmmm -- years ago, I tried one in S/H. I died quickly.



I think the same with phals, if you don't have good heat so to speak, s/h can problematic. I think Rick has enough heat that it works 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## lepetitmartien (Sep 3, 2013)

SlipperFan said:


> I died quickly.


I READ DEAD FANS :rollhappy:


----------



## Stone (Sep 3, 2013)

It seems to like really tropical conditions during the growing season min20 and max30C or more. When its growing well and the temps are very high it can take plenty of water. It also likes hot days during winter (habitat can be 90F during winter days!!) with cool nights down to maybe 15 or 12 if drier. But thats from my limited experience with it. I think most of the clones around at the moment are from Thailand which like the above conditions. But according to Xavier (I think) the Chinese (inland) ones may prefer it cooler????


----------



## limuhead (Sep 3, 2013)

In my experience they seem to like lots of water but then dry out very quickly. I would suggest a media that has at least 30% large(#3 0r #4) perlite and the rest pinus radiata bark. Humidity is also very important. Low humidity = dead bellatulum...


----------



## Trithor (Sep 4, 2013)

Bella would not be a first choice in the early months of growing, I don't think it is as forgiving as others. If you get it right, it grows easily, but if your conditions don't fall in a narrow range, they sulk and refuse to grow, with each successive growth being smaller than the previous. However, having said that, ...... go for it, you might find your conditions and touch are just perfect for it.


----------



## Dido (Sep 4, 2013)

I will agree with the most, I have 2 but one grows nice and the other makes me always trouble. This one I moved in kanuma mix like my micranthum and it seems to revocer, they dont like to much light in my feelling, could only rebloom it once and since that not one of both. Bud watch if the roots are really good when you buy one. 
Popow has often really good one and best parents....


----------



## labskaus (Sep 4, 2013)

bellatulum is, in my experience, the most temperature tolerant Brachy. Cool nights and warm days sound good. As others wrote, a coarse, mostly inorganic mix and a small pot will help prevent rot. Mine are growing nicely in these conditions for about six years now, and occasionally even bloom. Go for a large plant, not a small seedling.


----------



## Stone (Sep 4, 2013)

Its probably worth revisiting this thread too.http://www.slippertalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=7531&highlight=bellatulum+e-spice


----------



## SlipperKing (Sep 4, 2013)

Eric Muehlbauer said:


> I find bellatulum to be the most difficult of the brachy's. While it lives, it grows well, and produces buds readily. Those buds also blast just as readily. Then at some point...maybe after a few months, or if you're lucky, a few years, it will just die. Although their reputation is for rotting roots, I find that its the tops that die first.



That is all true Eric. I had the same experiences as you but someone here had succeed in S/H so I tried. The plant went from a single, struggling growth to seven! All the same issues, rotting leaves and all. I recently moved it to a larger container for it out grown its Dixie cup, roots were fine. It never goes without water in the bottom.
I do think the low fert/ Klite scheme has a lot to do with it as well.


----------



## SlipperKing (Sep 4, 2013)

Thanks Mike

_Quote:
Originally Posted by Rick 
That is a great looking plant. What's the rest of your culture like? 

Thanks! It is grown under four 40-watt fluorescent tubes. Fan is on most of the day. R/O water, *very little fertilizer and fill the reservoir when it's empty*. For more on S/H growing, see http://www.firstrays.com

e-spice _I highlighted E-spice's secret above in Slate Blue! ( as for mine as well I'm guessing)


----------



## fibre (Sep 4, 2013)

My bellatulum is living with me for about twenty years now and we had a lot of trouble. Watering and light has always been a problem. 
Since I'm growing it with more shade in cooler conditions in a mix of limestone and some bark it is doing well. And the bottom of the pot is always filled with some water.


----------



## NYEric (Sep 4, 2013)

SlipperFan said:


> ..I died quickly.


I miss her so! :sob:


----------



## goldenrose (Sep 4, 2013)

I love your 'egg paph' comment! 
I haven't been brave enough to try a straight species but I have several hybrids that are probably 75% bella and they've not given me any trouble.


----------



## eteson (Sep 4, 2013)

Hi,
I am not an experienced Paph. grower. I have a couple of plants that I got a couple of years ago as "NBS". I've neglected them from the first day but both plants are growing quite happy and pest free. Even one of them is in spike now. I think my conditions are favourable (min temp is 19°C and max tem is 29°C all around the year) but it does not seem to me a Pahio hard to keep alive and happy.


----------



## SlipperFan (Sep 4, 2013)

NYEric said:


> I miss her so! :sob:



:rollhappy: I guess I forgot the "t".


----------



## Justin (Sep 4, 2013)

you should definitely get one or better yet get a few. don't keep them too hot at night during the summers, don't keep them soggy wet, and give them relatively high light and they will do fine.


----------



## The Orchid Boy (Sep 4, 2013)

I agree with NYEric, don't overwater. Mine hasn't given me troubles so far. It is in a very small clear, plastic pot with good drainage. I'd say about half the mix is charcoal, the other half mainly bark with perlite.


----------



## goldenrose (Sep 4, 2013)

eteson said:


> ..... I've neglected them from the first day but both plants are growing quite happy and pest free. Even one of them is in spike now. I think my conditions are favourable (min temp is 19°C and max tem is 29°C all around the year) but it does not seem to me a Pahio hard to keep alive and happy.


Ah HA! That may be the secret - don't pamper them, you'll kill them with kindness!


----------



## NYEric (Sep 6, 2013)

I got some of the Nick Tannacci hybrids when the sell-off happened and except for one Matrix all of them (brachy hybrids) are doing Ok. i have them in a lose bark mix in baskets, they are kept drier than most of my Paphs.


----------



## Trithor (Sep 6, 2013)

Keep us posted on how your plant goes. Would not have been my first choice as a start, but I am intrigued to hear how your bella thrives!


----------



## Ozpaph (Sep 7, 2013)

If you try one make sure its not a small seedling. A more mature plant will be more tolerant.
I think they are hard. Perhaps try a hybrid brachy first.


----------



## Denverpaphman (Sep 7, 2013)

Do it! It's my favorite, so worth the risk. Just don't transplant it much.


----------



## JeanLux (Sep 8, 2013)

Denverpaphman said:


> Do it! It's my favorite, so worth the risk. Just don't transplant it much.



I agree!! my fav. too, and I buy of them again and again!! And agree on the stressy situation for the plants when repotted; they take a lot of time to adapt!!!! Jean


----------



## Missgreen (Sep 8, 2013)

I just took the bellatulum off my shopping list for now  I think I'm going to wait until the spring maybe. Still on the list is Paph. lowii, Magic Lantern, Paph. sukhakulii, Paph. charlesworthii and Paph. parishii, are any of the listed good for Paph. beginners?


----------



## Stone (Sep 8, 2013)

Missgreen said:


> I just took the bellatulum off my shopping list for now  I think I'm going to wait until the spring maybe. Still on the list is Paph. lowii, Magic Lantern, Paph. sukhakulii, Paph. charlesworthii and Paph. parishii, are any of the listed good for Paph. beginners?



I struggle with sukhakulii but others say its easy lowii-easy, charlesworthii-easy, parishii, you need to let it dry out from time to time.


----------



## Eric Muehlbauer (Sep 8, 2013)

Sukhakulii and lowii are easy. (But haynaldianum is even easier than lowii.) Charlesworthii is not easy. Parishii isn't so bad, but it is very slow...may be frustrating for a beginner.


----------



## Missgreen (Sep 9, 2013)

Eric I have nothing but patience, and I have plenty of Phrags, Phals and Catts to keep me going. I was even thinking of gettting a rothschildianum just because of the history, but to be honest I don't really care for it  

I can't find any haynaldianums, a shame because I really like the look of it


----------



## Dido (Sep 9, 2013)

how many do you need 
alba or normal


----------



## Missgreen (Sep 9, 2013)

How many of what Dido ?


----------



## Dido (Sep 9, 2013)

Missgreen said:


> How many of what Dido ?



haynaldianum you are searching or.
Alba or normal


----------



## Stone (Sep 9, 2013)

Eric Muehlbauer said:


> Sukhakulii and lowii are easy. (But haynaldianum is even easier than lowii.) Charlesworthii is not easy. Parishii isn't so bad, but it is very slow...may be frustrating for a beginner.



Many do say that suk is easy but for me it is very prone to go off its roots. Last night at our club meeting someone brought in a suk with five perfect flowers. He said it had been in the same pot for ages (years?), made obvious by the fact that there was hardly any mix left in the pot and what was there was mainly mush!


----------



## Trithor (Sep 10, 2013)

Stone said:


> Many do say that suk is easy but for me it is very prone to go off its roots. Last night at our club meeting someone brought in a suk with five perfect flowers. He said it had been in the same pot for ages (years?), made obvious by the fact that there was hardly any mix left in the pot and what was there was mainly mush!



Amazing how that always happens with other peoples plants! If I let my mix go a little past its prime, the plant most certainly does not thrive.


----------



## Missgreen (Sep 11, 2013)

Dido- I'm only after one, well it depends on the price really  I would love to get the album, but I think that's pretty impossible


----------



## Dido (Sep 11, 2013)

No not really, 

album young are possible big once expensive but not too much. 
Nomrla once are not expensive PM if you are interested


----------



## Missgreen (Sep 12, 2013)

Dido I've send you a PM


----------

